

Most GitHub repositories are not open source - xai3luGi
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/636261/5e95f528a311ecdd/

======
thomasfl
At least all the source code is open to read even if it's not open source
licenced.

~~~
smt88
Of course it's not. GitHub makes its money from private repos. It's very
possible there are more private repos than public.

That said, who cares? Unless people are sitting on some really amazing forks
of OSS projects, which is unlikely.

